# found this petition. please sign.



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

http://www.change.org/petitions/the-us-senate-remove-the-orv-rule-keep-the-beaches-open-provide-free-open-access

We all want to see the beaches opened back up. Here's another petition to sign.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I would but It won't open!


----------



## BlueCollarBob (Jan 9, 2011)

Worked for me. The U.S. Senate: Remove the "ORV Rule & Keep the Beaches Open & Provide Free & Open Access"

Signed and shared. Thanks for posting Samblam.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Youre welcome. May not have worked because I was posting from my phone yesterday. BUMP. Lets get some more P&S support.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

5,009...by the time i signed it was at 5014 started by a fellow Pennsylvanian. shows that voices are heard. 

why did you sign:
to help keep the federal, state and local govt from infringing on the rights of the American people. These beaches are for the benefit, and enjoyment of the people, not only for those that call the area home, but for all that visit to enjoy. For the NPS to close the area down is a simple act of thuggery, and as the signatures to this and other like petitions are filled out you will see that you are in a fight that will not be fought on the small seashore you have chosen as your first battlefield, but across the nation as we band together to protect what we love. GOD BLESS HATTERAS.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

The NPS was also intrusted with the welfare of ALL of the wildlife as well! Shooting, trapping, and god knows what to ANYTHING but one bird species is NOT good stewardship of a resource I don't care if you are an audoboner or whatever! It shows a shallow minded knowledge of a god given resource and proof THEY should be removed as caretakers of this wonderfull resource! Any peron or group with ANY knowledge of nature knows you don't upset the balance of nature by trying to eliminate any part of that natural balance as the NPS has! Park service my @%^!


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Glad to see others are signing. Our voices WILL be heard.


----------



## jtfinch (Apr 26, 2011)

signed it


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Thanks Guys*

Its blowin up. If you would, Please passs it around in your circles, websites you go to, and all the contacts in you e-mail list. We must be heard, it was dam clear they have not listened so far, but I feel the Tide Changing. Again Thanks... JAM


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

In case y'all havent see, even Jose Wajeba ( Spanish Fly) posted on his facebook account to get involved in this petition. You think that wont get some views, you got something coming. Finally getting the exposure we need.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

gilly21 said:


> In case y'all havent see, even Jose Wajeba ( Spanish Fly) posted on his facebook account to get involved in this petition. You think that wont get some views, you got something coming. Finally getting the exposure we need.


I just saw that, now that is the exposure we have needed for years!!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Keep Up the Pressure Guys, don't let up..... JAM


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

Signed !!!!!


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Hey Mods!!! Yall think we can get a sticky on this for the best exposure across the site?


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Samblam said:


> Hey Mods!!! Yall think we can get a sticky on this for the best exposure across the site?


Ditto that!!!!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Email link to all friends and family and ask to sign and make sure you mention to forward to at least 10 more people!!!


----------



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

Well i have sent this to well over 200 people that i know of so far i hope it gets bigger and someone has to listen.


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

I rewrote the petition the other day to more accuratly reflect our plight. Please have another look and pass it around. Thanks, Wheat


----------



## keithpad (Dec 12, 2007)

Signed it. Passing it on to everyone I know.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Great Work Guys!
Keep passing it to everyone you know!
And if you have a couple of spare $$$, you know where to send them...
http://www.facebook.com/ncbba
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Outer-Banks-Preservation-Association/193627297322616


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

Over 9500..keep passing it around!


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

Now over 10,000 signers! Good work, let's keep it going!


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

http://www.ocracokecurrent.com/24463


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

BUMP!!! Lets keep this thing going!!


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

Island Free Press picked up on it and we are fast approaching 11.300 signatures!


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

So in addition to IFP and the Ocracoke Current, weve been covered by WVEC channel 13 and now the Outer Banks Voice. At over 12,000 signatures in a little over a week, we're doing well.
The correct address if you want to email someone is:
http://www.change.org/petitions/the-us-senate-remove-the-orv-rule-and-provide-free-and-open-access
Keep up the great work. Will have more news later today.
Tight Lines,
Wheat


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

almost 14000..keep spreading the word!
http://www.change.org/petitions/the...k&utm_source=share_petition&utm_term=own_wall

or

http://www.change.org/petitions/the-us-senate-remove-the-orv-rule-and-provide-free-and-open-access


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

just signed and fowarded to all i know, plan on post a thread on diff fourms i belong to. count up to 14,200+....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Done!


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Happily Signed It!


----------

